# Trident T5



## 96566

Just a thought...Has anyone else had any problems with the VWT5 Trident?? 

I wonder if it is just us..Er can't be can it? 

Leve a reply and we'll give you our list.. 

Kim & Jan


----------



## 88989

Hi Puckoon,Is your gripe with the T5 or the conversion?,I have a Hightop T4 and think its great but I want to update to the T5,cheers Gerry.


----------



## 88838

have heard stories that the T5 had a lot of teething problems, now sorted - allegedly, depends how old your T5 is.

8) 
ps we like our T4, and would probably go for T5 next time around [long time off tho it may be]


----------



## 96566

*Oh No*

Hi Gerry & twooks,

First can I say that we too had a T4 and loved it..no problems at all ran like a dream and a joy to use and drive. Is my gripe with the T5 or the conversion?

Both.

Watch out for the windows they leak, well mine do and every other T5 we have looked at have the same problem. Dont take my word for it next time you see one have a look yourself.

The tell tale signs are the water staining on the decal panell on the inside of the sliding door. To date I have had both windows of the sliding door and behind the cooker replacedI twice. Thats a gripe of the T5 and as for the conversion well the cover for the blind on the sliding door has taken the paint off on the outside of the the van on the rear panel. twice

And now it's off back to the factory due to exhust fumes coming into the rear of the van. I hope to see it back by the end of November..

Our T5 is 17 months old. Last year it went back to the factory for 7 weeks. to have an extensive list of faults and damage put right..

I think this serves us right for having purchased such a new model and one of the first ones off the production line to boot.

Kim & Jan :lol:


----------



## 88790

Hi Kim and Jan,

I remember reading in one of the magazines about the leaking windows, I thought that had got a fix for it now.

I also remember reading somewhere about Eberspacher heaters that were causing a problem and it was down to the positioning/length of the exhaust pipe.

I do hope all gets sorted for you soon.

John


----------



## buttons

Sounds a bit grim all those window leaks etc. Has it been resolved yet. Hope so as I have one on order! Apart from the above faults are you happy with the van, what engine do you have, would be great if you could give me a bit of an insight of what I have let myself in for.
Cheers
Buttons


----------



## 96566

*All Over Now*

Hi buttons,

I hope you had a wonderful christmas and Jan and I wish you a happy new year.

My sorry tale sounds a bit grim..well yes it does and first and foremost may I say that the problems have now all been sorted out...Fingers crossed...

We will only know for sure after the next heavy rains. If you have purchased one of the models from last years production line you should be ok regarding the windows as VW modified the window seals and therfore no further problems...."Are you happy with the van" In short Yes overall.. The Van drives like a dream and as for fuel economy this is second to none..You will not be disapointed with the drive at all.

As a day van or short stay trips such as a weekend away this is excellent. It does have some shortcomings for extended trips.. So if you want to take a 7/10 day + holiday be prepared to be tidy and keep a cleaning cloth handy for those glass tops.. We were very disaponted that no curtains were fitted around the cab windows..As without the modesty curtain behind the two front seats it would mean silver screens every time just to get changed...Which it a bit of a pain in the you now where..Also it is exceedingly annoying that you can not get front cab floor mats that cover the carpeting. VW do not make them and we have never found any elswhere..So if you have a T4 hang on to the front mats..Which don't fit but at least cover most of the carpet.

Spec of our van was 2.5cc130bhp We had as extras at the time front driving spots, alloys, cab air conditioning, and of course the cab curtain. This all rounded of with Avic-X1 Sat Nav system with multi DVD changer, headup multimedia display rear view mirror and reversing camera..

As I said the van's spec was... as some lucky individual will shortly after the 1st March next year be taking delivery of my old van...As we have as they say moveed onward and upward to the Autocruise Starburst.

Tip...if you have opted for the light fabric coverings cover them with matching travel rugs...It saves any acidental staining and helps prevent hours of cleaning.

Kind Regards,

Kim


----------



## buttons

Thanks for that Kim, only just read your reply. I have been aware of the window problem, was hoping that it would be resolved by the time that it arrives. The build date for my van should be 4th week in Jan. to arrive 1st March. Will keep my fingers crossed. 
The limited space in the van is a concern but it is all a compromise I guess, our intention is to have it as the only vehicle so the height, ( below 2 mtrs ) was a the main factor in the choice, mpg and the way it drives were also important. Sorry should have said it's not an Autosleeper T5, I did give that a lot of thought but the hight thing put me off, their elevating roof being over 2 mtrs .Opted for VWs own conversion in the end,hope it's the right choice. 
Wish you well in your new van, if you are ever parked next to a small T5 with the occupants polishing and dusting the work tops give them a smile, it could be me.
Thanks Happy New Year


----------

